# Skew practice and acrylic blanks



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

The "local" (only an hour drive away) woodworking store that is a PSI re-seller had their acrylic blanks and some pen kits on sale. Plus they would still honor my KC Woodworker's Guild discount on top of the sale price. Picked up a few more cigar kits and some acrylic blanks to play with. Now I wish I had spent a little more and gotten several blanks instead of just three (one blew up on me).

This is pretty much the only time I've had any sort of success with a skew chisel at the lathe. Did some research and discovered that most of my problem with the skew has been my tool rest set too low. Once I raised it up to be just a pinch above center line, I could manipulate the skew and get a nice shaving! Sharpening the skew has never been the problem, I can grind a nice edge and then hit either a stone or some sandpaper and get it pretty much scarey-sharp.

I was having such a good time turning the black blank (first one) that I lost track of the shape so the upper barrel of the cigar pen is a little funny looking. :jester:

Used the skew to gently smooth the blanks then wet sanded with 320, 400, 600, 1000 and 1500 and finally some Brasso (worked great Harry) on a cotton t-shirt rag.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Rob,

Nice job on the pens. The skew does take a lot of practice, but once mastered it is the best lathe tool you own. It usre takes the work out of sanding and gives a much better finish in the long run.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rob those are beauties. I really like both but the blue sure stands out. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice job Rob, you're even artistic in displaying them. I had the same experience with the skew chisel, was hopeless with wood but found it quite easy with acrylics and can now use it OK with wood.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Rob,
Fine job on the pens. As Harry will tell you, I like the blue one best.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rob the skew is my favorite tool. I have around 6 of them. I have the smallest which is a 1/4" round skew up to a hefty 1 3/8" skew that is 3/8" thick. I can make a spinning top 7/8" long by 1/2" wide with the big one. Get Alan Lacers The Skew Chisel. It is great and if you practice all he shows you will have it mastered in no time.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Bernie -

Got an ISBN number or other identifying code for that book (video?)? Amazon isn't coughing anything up except the Alan Lacer signature tools sold by Rockler...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good looking pens, good job.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

rwyoung said:


> Bernie -
> 
> Got an ISBN number or other identifying code for that book (video?)? Amazon isn't coughing anything up except the Alan Lacer signature tools sold by Rockler...


Rob I got mine at Craft Supply USA. These people will take care of you. I have had nothing but praise for them when I have had problems. Good people. Here is the webpage. I got the VHS cause I'm cheap. 

The Skew Chisel - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Bernie. Out of the VHS. I'll put the DVD on the "save up" list.


----------

